# No way back



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Completely depersonalized really, there's just no way back, everything looks weird, the world is just... weird there's no other word for it


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

i use that word frequently these days :S


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Completely depersonalized really, there's just no way back, everything looks weird, the world is just... weird there's no other word for it


If you keep up that attitude your probably going to be in it for longer


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Just because it seems that there is no way back doesn't make it so.

I have seen references in the (older) psychiatric research papers to people with DP having 'delusional' thoughts that something is physically wrong with their brains.

Given the severity of some of our symptoms I'd say that it was a not unreasonable assumption. Mistaken, maybe but not delusional.

I personally feel that I have lost to much of self and reality to ever recover - but I may just be mistaken. It may well be a self-fulfilling prophecy.

In order to recover, I suspect you have to have faith that it is possible. (meds or no meds)


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey man,

I think we joined this forum around the same time. Its been about a year and a month for me and to be honest I cannot say that this thing is totally gone. BUT it is a lot different
than it was when it began. Do you spend most of your time just involved with DP? I think whats been helping is kinda just letting it be there, which sometimes I suck at. Right now
is one of those times because I am on here looking at the recovery section. But I do think you will get better. Are you sure you havent seen any improvements?

Another thing is that sleeping through a night......REALLY HELPS


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I relate. I've had this for 8 years, and I think it's been about 5 since I could really say for sure that it went away completely for a minute or so; that makes me think I'm getting further into it, and that my life has been built up too much around it, or inside of it, for it to give way. At the same time, though, parts of it have gotten a lot better--the constant rumination on existence, my sanity, etc. isn't nearly as bad as it used to be, and the numbness isn't either. I can feel more than I used to. There's a progression out of this that I think is really happening, and I can probably do more to maintain it than I am. It's tough, though, definitely.


----------

